# IP Torrents



## shaunfella (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi guys...does anyone else use the above mentioned site for downloading movies etc?? 

Seems to be killed now. Devastated. I'm on Du.


Regards,
Downloaded X nth power 

sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

shaunfella said:


> Hi guys...does anyone else use the above mentioned site for downloading movies etc??
> 
> Seems to be killed now. Devastated. I'm on Du.
> 
> ...


Why not just get kodi on an amazon firetv stick and stream the movies?


----------



## shaunfella (Jul 1, 2013)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Why not just get kodi on an amazon firetv stick and stream the movies?


I have Kodi,Netflix, Showbox etc but I like IPTorrents for downloading music etc

sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

https://kat.cr/

So easy


----------



## shaunfella (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> https://kat.cr/
> 
> So easy


That's not working either😕

sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

shaunfella said:


> That's not working either😕
> 
> sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


For me either.

This one does though.
https://thepiratebay.se/


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh good, well done people! Share your download sites on an open forum for the powers that be to see and wander over and block them. Use your noggins please.


----------



## shaunfella (Jul 1, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> For me either.
> 
> This one does though.
> https://thepiratebay.se/


Thanks!!

sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


----------



## shaunfella (Jul 1, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Oh good, well done people! Share your download sites on an open forum for the powers that be to see and wander over and block them. Use your noggins please.


Sites are in the public domain so they're not exactly the world's best kept secret!!

sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

shaunfella said:


> Sites are in the public domain so they're not exactly the world's best kept secret!!
> 
> sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


No but ones like the ones mentioned here have already been blocked before. No need to give people the 'heads up' as it were.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

My link does work, I guess it depends on the service provider (I'm Etisalat), to Choco, believe me, a few people downloading a James Bond movie isn't important in the scheme of things.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Certainly the censor filters differ between the two ISPs, why I don't know - but I for one am not going to approach DU asking for them to turn something on just because Etisalat have it in the clear.

There are ways and means of achieving the result you want.


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

shaunfella said:


> Hi guys...does anyone else use the above mentioned site for downloading movies etc??
> 
> Seems to be killed now. Devastated. I'm on Du.
> 
> ...


Oh man, I thought I was alone on this. I am also on Du. It is fine on Etisalat. I was hoping it was temporary, but I guess there is no going back. It is a big part of how I set up my TV show downloads etc. I have been using an alternate way to access, but it is not ideal as it disconnects after some time.
Hint, there is an alternate URL though for IPT if you look closely, it works. 



Chocoholic said:


> No but ones like the ones mentioned here have already been blocked before. No need to give people the 'heads up' as it were.


What do you mean, blocked before? Do they get unblocked or are you talking about alternate URLs will get blocked?
How long in general do alternate URLs last does anyone know? Like KAT and PB etc have been ok?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

nidserz said:


> What do you mean, blocked before? Do they get unblocked or are you talking about alternate URLs will get blocked?
> How long in general do alternate URLs last does anyone know? Like KAT and PB etc have been ok?


Hi,
I guess the alternate URLs last longer if they are not discussed on open Internet forums!
Cheers
Steve


----------

